# Can anyone recommend a tailor in Dublin?



## witchymand (5 Oct 2006)

I have a lovely black coat just lying in my wardrobe which has a full length zip that is broken, can anyone recommend a tailors in Dublin where I can get a zip fitted reasonably priced?
Thanks


----------



## hotlips (5 Oct 2006)

witchymand said:


> I have a lovely black coat just lying in my wardrobe which has a full length zip that is broken, can anyone recommend a tailors in Dublin where I can get a zip fitted reasonably priced?
> Thanks


 
The Alteration Centre, just over La Cave Wine Bar in St. Anne St. They have done very good work for me. 

There is also one in Blackrock which I've used. It's just near the Catholic Church on Temple Road.

(I have no connection with either of them.)


----------



## Helen (5 Oct 2006)

I've used Express Alterations over Eddie Rockets in South anne st and have found them great.


----------



## bogart@eirco (17 Oct 2006)

Hello Yes a very good Tailor in Dublin is Bogart Tailors in Capel Street number 17. phone 01-8730771


----------



## hansov (17 Oct 2006)

bogart@eirco said:


> Hello Yes a very good Tailor in Dublin is Bogart Tailors in Capel Street number 17. phone 01-8730771


 And ahem - you wouldn't be connected with them - would you ?


----------

